# George Zimmerman Cleared



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Article:

The U.S. Justice Department said on Tuesday, 24th of Feb 2015. it will not file civil rights charges against George Zimmerman, concluding its investigation three years after the Florida neighborhood watch volunteer fatally shot unarmed black teenager Trayvon Martin. 
The department said it had not found sufficient evidence that Zimmerman, who was acquitted of murder in state court, intentionally violated the civil rights of Martin, 17.
Martin's family, who have been vocal during the investigation and court process, said they were disappointed in the findings but thanked the Justice Department for their "extensive and thorough investigation into the killing of our son."


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

Zimmerman will eventually do himself in..   No one escapes Karma.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

He should have been convicted to begin with.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't know about the "Karma" thing, but he was cleared. Self-defense or not, he is completely cleared.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don't know about the "Karma" thing, but he was cleared. Self-defense or not, he is completely cleared.



The jury was like the Simpson jury.  He got away with murder plain and simple.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, here goes that "Freedom Of Speech" thing........of murder, NO WAY. But, of course, this is IMO. Now, of not following what he was told by law enforcement over the phone, that's could be a different story. 



AZ Jim said:


> He should have been convicted to begin with.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, here goes that "Freedom Of Speech" thing........of murder, NO WAY. But, of course, this is IMO. Now, of not following what he was told by law enforcement over the phone, that's could be a different story.



Have it your way but in my book it was MURDER!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Gee, where is 911, the retired PA Officer, when I need him? LOL 

Prosecution couldn't convict him, so, right or wrong, that's just the way it is. Our legal system isn't corrupt.........well, to some of us, it's not. As far as OJ goes, that one L.A. detective pretty much ruined that for a conviction.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Gee, where is 911, the retired PA Officer, when I need him? LOL
> 
> Prosecution couldn't convict him, so, right or wrong, that's just the way it is. Our legal system isn't corrupt.........well, to some of us, it's not. As far as OJ goes, that one L.A. detective pretty much ruined that for a conviction.



To suggest that jury nullification doesn't happen is naive.  Not being convicted of murder does not mean it wasn't murder.

*Jury nullification* occurs when a *jury* returns a verdict of "Not Guilty" despite its belief that the defendant is guilty of the violation charged. The *jury*  in effect nullifies a law that it believes is either immoral or wrongly  applied to the defendant whose fate they are charged with deciding.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, whatever! I just go by "guilty" or "not guilty", not so much of the other "mumbo-jumbo". One thing I'm *NOT*.........a Legal Analyst!



AZ Jim said:


> To suggest that jury nullification doesn't happen is naive.  Not being convicted of murder does not mean it wasn't murder.
> 
> *Jury nullification* occurs when a *jury* returns a verdict of "Not Guilty" despite its belief that the defendant is guilty of the violation charged. The *jury*  in effect nullifies a law that it believes is either immoral or wrongly  applied to the defendant whose fate they are charged with deciding.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, whatever! I just go by "guilty" or "not guilty", not so much of the other "mumbo-jumbo". One thing I'm *NOT*.........a Legal Analyst!



One need not be a "legal analyst" to see a miscarriage of justice. We agree he was not CONVICTED of murder, but I say he COMMITTED murder.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

Another murderer who got away with it, not the first time, won't be the last.  He's a violent thug who had a history of aggressive violence before he killed Martin (wasn't presented in court), and afterwards.  Hopefully some day he'll get his payback, and it won't be too soon for me, I'll be looking forward to that good news report.

He was nothing but a punk, a cop/hero wanna be, who went out that day looking for trouble because he saw someone who was black walking on the street minding his own business.  When he called the cops, they told him to back off, they'd take care of it. 

That wasn't good enough for 'tough guy' George, he was going to follow, stalk, confront and instigate a fight with Martin. It was only around 90 seconds when he hung up with 911, and provoked the fight which ended up in the death of an innocent.  With the gun he had, he didn't need to worry about a thing, he was going to beat a man on that particular day, with the women he'd beaten, a gun wasn't needed.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Boy, SB, you sure know how to rip someone apart, but, bottom line is........he was cleared of it all. So, no matter what you think of him, it's quite obvious the court system and our government don't think the same. Sorry there.



SeaBreeze said:


> Another murderer who got away with it, not the first time, won't be the last.  He's a violent thug who had a history of aggressive violence before he killed Martin (wasn't presented in court), and afterwards.  Hopefully some day he'll get his payback, and it won't be too soon for me, I'll be looking forward to that good news report.
> 
> He was nothing but a punk, a cop/hero wanna be, who went out that day looking for trouble because he saw someone who was black walking on the street minding his own business.  When he called the cops, they told him to back off, they'd take care of it.
> 
> That wasn't good enough for 'tough guy' George, he was going to follow, stalk, confront and instigate a fight with Martin. It was only around 90 seconds when he hung up with 911, and provoked the fight which ended up in the death of an innocent.  With the gun he had, he didn't need to worry about a thing, he was going to beat a man on that particular day, with the women he'd beaten, a gun wasn't needed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Boy, SB, you sure know how to rip someone apart, but, bottom line is........he was cleared of it all. So, no matter what you think of him, it's quite obvious the court system and our government don't think the same. Sorry there.



Not ripping anybody apart, just telling it like it is.  There are loopholes and faults in our justice system and government too, if you don't agree, that is your opinion, and everyone has a right to their own opinions.  No, I don't think highly of aggressive thugs going around killing others to satisfy their own shortcomings, people like him give concealed carry a bad name.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 26, 2015)

YAWN....Whos George Zimmerman ???


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2015)

:beatdeadhorse:    YAWN


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Have it your way but in my book it was MURDER!!




I agree...  AND I believe it was premeditated...  I think he set off wanting to kill that kid..and did..   SO... as I said... KARMA will come to bite him eventually.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Boy, SB, you sure know how to rip someone apart, but, bottom line is........he was cleared of it all. So, no matter what you think of him, it's quite obvious the court system and our government don't think the same. Sorry there.




NO... you are wrong...  He was cleared in Florida because of a prosecution who really didn't want to prosecute and purposely did a poor job.  Federal court can on go after him on Hate Crime... and the burden of proof was impossible...  Yes.. he got away with murder.... IF there is a GOD?.... Zimmerman will be punished by a power higher than ours.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh........you people!hwell: 

Actually, NONE of us were in the courtroom, so NONE of us really can say much........not even me! 
Gee, I think I now know why "911" doesn't say much-to-anything on some of these topics. But, would have to agree with what he'd say. He's actually BEEN where most, if not all, of us haven't.........on scene's and involved. All we have is the media to go by.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't take a genius to see how the Zimmerman case was mishandled.   But... that's ok...  It will all be made right in the end..  like everything else.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Again, like my other thread.......you are absolutely right! Not going to argue about it. All of us know exactly what we are talking about and have lots of courtroom and law enforcement experience! 



QuickSilver said:


> Didn't take a genius to see how the Zimmerman case was mishandled.   But... that's ok...  It will all be made right in the end..  like everything else.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

You don't need courtroom and especially law enforcement experience to have common sense.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 26, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> YAWN....Whos George Zimmerman ???



Isn't he the Men's Warehouse founder?




I bought a suit there once, really liked the way I looked.  ;-)


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Isn't he the Men's Warehouse founder?
> 
> View attachment 15062
> 
> ...



lets not rush to judgement--  good book
can't judge a book by its cover - Edgar Allen Poe 
Judge Dredd did it
I'll be the judge of that. QS


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> YAWN....Whos George Zimmerman ???




He's the murderous cretin who stalked and killed an innocent Black teen who was guilty of walking in Zimmerman's neighborhood carrying candy and Iced Tea..  He was tried in a Southern State by a nearly all White jury and found innocent..  As Gomer Pile would say... Surprise, surprise, surprise....


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think he was Hispanic, are you racial profiling shame on you. (Finger wagging with left hand on hip)


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> I think he was Hispanic, are you racial profiling shame on you. (Finger wagging with left hand on hip)


 If you mean Travon Martin, he was black. Also, what does this have to do with profiling?


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zimmerman was Hispanic, if the Feds had anything they would have got him on civil rights. Cretan is profiling, so ask QS or is that off limits?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Zimmerman was Hispanic, if the Feds had anything they would have got him on civil rights. Cretan is profiling, so ask QS or is that off limits?



I understand he's part white and part hispanic, she's not calling him a cretin because of his "race" or ethnic background, she's calling him that due to his behavior and actions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Cretan 

    n.    Old English Cretense (plural), from Latin Cretanus (singular); see Crete. They were proverbial in ancient times as liars; cf. Greek kretismos* "lying," literally "Cretan behavior."*

He was and is a liar.  So the word was used correctly and has no racial connotation to it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Gee, I think I now know why "911" doesn't say much-to-anything on some of these topics. But, would have to agree with what he'd say.



How you can blindly agree with something that someone hasn't even said yet, is beyond me.  911, if he is a reputable police officer, would likely say that Zimmerman should have followed the orders given to him by the police to back off and let them handle the problem...if there was a problem at all.  He would likely say that if Zimmerman had obeyed the directions he was given by the department, this murder would not have taken place.  Any officer that expects cooperation from the citizens, must not and would not make exceptions for hotheads like George, cherry picking who must obey their directions and who gets a pass.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, as Gomer would say "surprise, surprise, surprise".........someone gave me (CR) a Reputation Point and I really don't think they wanted to. Apparently hit the Rep Point area on the wrong person! Anyway, thanks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I understand he's part white and part hispanic, she's not calling him a cretin because of his "race" or ethnic background, she's calling him that due to his behavior and actions.




Who in the world would believe that the word Cretin was racial profiling??   It's weird...

cre·tin
/ˈkrētn/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_noun_

a stupid person (used as a general term of abuse).


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Says you


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 26, 2015)

George Zimmerman has been cleared, he is hispanic.  OJ Simpson murdered two white people, and the blacks cheered.

Why did OJ not come up on Civil rights charges?   But you are 100% right Hg, Karma.   OJ is in jail.    Typical thug, it caught up with him.

Zimmerman?, maybe it will catch up with him to.

Gene


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cretin is a class, racial profiling is the replacement term for the old word of stereo typing. In the same context the word may be a slam against cretins. The word was used incorrectly.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, as Gomer would say "surprise, surprise, surprise".........someone gave me (CR) a Reputation Point and I really don't think they wanted to. Apparently hit the Rep Point area on the wrong person! Anyway, thanks.



It it done in alphabetical order.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Cretin is a class, racial profiling is the replacement term for the old word of stereo typing. In the same context the word may be a slam against cretins. The word was used incorrectly.


*Racial profiling* is the use of an individual's *race*  or ethnicity as a key factor in deciding whether to engage in  enforcement (e.g. stop and search or arrest). The practice is  controversial and is illegal in many jurisdictions. It should not be  confused with offender *profiling*, which is an investigative tool.

ster·e·o·typeˈsterēəˌtīp/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *stereotyping*


view or represent as a stereotype.
"the city is too easily stereotyped as an industrial wasteland"

synonyms:typecast, pigeonhole, conventionalize, categorize, label, tag More"women in detective novels are often stereotyped as femmes fatales"


stock, conventional, stereotypical, standard, formulaic, predictable; 
hackneyed, clichéd, cliché-ridden, banal, trite, unoriginal; 
typecast; 
_informal_corny, old hat 
"the stereotyped image of a stewardess"





antonyms:unconventional, original







She used the word correctly. 






The word  was used correctly.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

That's the ACLU definition, not the full legal contextual one. She used the word incorrectly


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> That's the ACLU definition, not the full legal contextual one. She used the word incorrectly



Well, this won't be the first time you are wrong.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 26, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> George Zimmerman has been cleared, he is hispanic.  OJ Simpson murdered two white people, and the blacks cheered.
> 
> Why did OJ not come up on Civil rights charges?   But you are 100% right Hg, Karma.   OJ is in jail.    Typical thug, it caught up with him.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm miss reading but you and CR really seem to be stuck on grouping race.  Let me make something clear,  when OJ was cleared, "_some_" blacks, some whites cheered many of us did not cheer anymore than anyone else that felt justices wasn't served in this or similar cases where such people walked.

Zimmerman, (Jewish name btw son of a Jewish father who got his son out of previous offenses years earlier, when acquitted was cheered on rather loudly by "some whites and some blacks as well, ok very few blacks but just the same, only _some_ whites in this case as in the Simpson case.  Why keep painting every instance as Blacks and not some or a few or those that I've met or encountered.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 26, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Maybe I'm miss reading but you and CR really seem to be stuck on grouping race.  Let me make something clear,  when OJ was cleared, "_some_" blacks, some whites cheered many of us did not cheer anymore than anyone else that felt justices wasn't served in this or similar cases where such people walked.
> 
> Zimmerman, (Jewish name btw son of a Jewish father who got his son out of previous offenses years earlier, when acquitted was cheered on rather loudly by "some whites and some blacks as well, ok very few blacks but just the same, only _some_ whites in this case as in the Simpson case.  Why keep painting every instance as Blacks and not some or a few or those that I've met or encountered.




And WTF "The Blacks"  sounds very derogatory or like a new religious group or something.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Maybe I'm miss reading but you and CR really seem to be stuck on grouping race.  Let me make something clear,  when OJ was cleared, "_some_" blacks, some whites cheered many of us did not cheer anymore than anyone else that felt justices wasn't served in this or similar cases where such people walked.
> 
> Zimmerman, (Jewish name btw son of a Jewish father who got his son out of previous offenses years earlier, when acquitted was cheered on rather loudly by "some whites and some blacks as well, ok very few blacks but just the same, only _some_ whites in this case as in the Simpson case.  Why keep painting every instance as Blacks and not some or a few or those that I've met or encountered.



Bravo, April!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, this won't be the first time you are wrong.




Of course he is wrong.... We all know that... It's really pretty funny IMO...   Sounds to me he is taking PERSONAL offense at the word...  hahahahaha


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

Regardless of race, senseless killings are way too frequent, IMO.  Innocent lives are lost and families mourn, never a good thing.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Regardless of race, senseless killings are way too frequent, IMO.  Innocent lives are lost and families mourn, never a good thing.




Agreed, We(us humans) all lose and are all diminished by such, no winners ever...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Cretin is a class, racial profiling is the replacement term for the old word of stereo typing. In the same context the word may be a slam against cretins. The word was used incorrectly.



Do you even have any idea what a cretin is?   Do you know what Cretinism is?     It's an outdated medical term for a form of mental retardation..   It's no longer used in medicine, but has taken on the colloquial definition of "stupid person"..  

Just in case you don't know what colloquial is...

col·lo·qui·al
/kəˈlōkwēəl/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_adjective_

(of language) used in ordinary or familiar conversation; not formal or literary.
synonyms:informal, conversational, everyday, nonliterary, unofficial;  More


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 26, 2015)

AprilT said:


> And WTF "The Blacks"  sounds very derogatory or like a new religious group or something.



Sorry April, but that is the term from my generation.  When I was little it was *****, then they changed it to "colored people" (As in NAACP), then it was changed to Black, Now African American.  My mind is simple and I have trouble keeping up with a moving target.

I think it should just be American.   But, if race was taken out of the picture, then Al Sharpton, Jessie Jackson, and Obama would be lost and broke.   We were told that with the first AA president that the divide would be healed, all would be great, and we could set around the campfire and sing.

I guess that group of society needs to decide what they want to be called.

Gene


I guess one half of me is English American, and the other half German American.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

please define sense full killing.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Do you even have any idea what a cretin is?   Do you know what Cretinism is?     It's an outdated medical term for a form of mental retardation..   It's no longer used in medicine, but has taken on the colloquial definition of "stupid person"..
> 
> Just in case you don't know what colloquial is...
> 
> ...




You must be getting your definition of the Internet. I was using Westlaw searching for class definition that are actually used in case preparation. You and Jim need to catch up.
Some of that "jury nullification" stuff for people who have already made judgement.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> You must be getting your definition of the Internet. I was using Westlaw searching for class definition that are actually used in case preparation. You and Jim need to catch up.
> Some of that "jury nullification" stuff for people who have already made judgement.



You are mistaken...


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

No you are mistaken, please check the cases in Westlaw.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

And you support that ridiculous assertion how?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh for crying out loud...   

*cretinism*

 (ˈkrɛtɪˌnɪzəm)_n*1. (Pathology) a condition arising from a deficiency of thyroid hormone, present from birth, characterized by dwarfism andmental retardation. See also myxoedema*
_
_*Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003*_
*cre•tin•ism*

_* (ˈkrit nˌɪz əm; esp. Brit. ˈkrɛt-) 

n.a congenital deficiency of thyroid secretion, resulting in stunted growth, deformity, and mental retardation.
[1795–1805; < French crétinisme]

*_
[h=1]cretin[/h] 
Also found in: Medical, Acronyms, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.[h=2]cre·tin[/h]  (krēt′n)_n.*1. A person afflicted with cretinism.*
*2. Offensive A person *
_


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> And you support that ridiculous assertion how?



I'd venture to guess nothing...  He has NO idea what cretinism... or  Cretin is..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'd venture to guess nothing...  He has NO idea what cretinism... or  Cretin is..



Yes, I have nothing against the man but he is obviously locked into a position and wrong or not he won't budge.  He probably even knows he's wrong but won't give up this display of total misunderstanding.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes, I have nothing against the man but he is obviously locked into a position and wrong or not he won't budge.  He probably even knows he's wrong but won't give up this display of total misunderstanding.


The sources are there in Westlaw, I don't understand why you keep insisting you are right all the time, nothing personal.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> The sources are there in Westlaw, I don't understand why you keep insisting you are right all the time, nothing personal.



Well, it's not so much I (and others) are right as it is, you are wrong.  Ask 100 people what westlaw was and maybe one would know, not true with Webster.  Unless you have something concrete to add, I give up teaching you.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Actually rt3 stands for reverse t3 or triiodothyronine which helps stop thyroid deficiency causing the the topic you seem to be an expert on. You guys need to catch up.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

It would seem the teaching has been reversed pun intended.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

You were an ex pert on jury nullification, I just thought you knew what Westlaw was.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Ex pert is one word.  EXPERT...


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Only if you sit at a keyboard and puter all day


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, I am pert near done with this conversation... lol!!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Does this mean you are ex also?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Does this mean you are ex also?



Yes... as in EXasperated


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... as in EXasperated


  Me too....gone.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey, you guys can't leave, I just got here


----------



## AprilT (Feb 26, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Sorry April, but that is the term from my generation.  When I was little it was *****, then they changed it to "colored people" (As in NAACP), then it was changed to Black, Now African American.  My mind is simple and I have trouble keeping up with a moving target.
> 
> I think it should just be American.   But, if race was taken out of the picture, then Al Sharpton, Jessie Jackson, and Obama would be lost and broke.   We were told that with the first AA president that the divide would be healed, all would be great, and we could set around the campfire and sing.
> 
> ...



First off Black is fine, the word itself wasn't what I was referencing it was the way in which you threw it out there.  And there you go again, you now had to bring Al and Jessie into it as a segment who have these feelings toward black people do, it just always seems to come up, no matter the conversation, no matter how much you say it isn't about race.   Throwing in Obama, Sharpton and any other black person that gets under your skin who seems to have a leadership role, well any accomplishments they have in life must all be due to racial strife.  They certainly couldn't attain anything if the world were without prejudice and they were free to advance as any other human being with all the same rights based on the same premises that America was founded on all being equal and all starting out with the same rock and mortar.  No of course They never could have made it on their own if they were born into a world that just saw them and treated them as it did any other person from the beginning.

As far as why the changes in names from coloureds to negroes to blacks and so on, are you telling me your really don't understand the connotations those references had along the way and how people of color in this country have been referred to as lower specimens just when referenced in how people used those words and with an amount of venom when doing so.  I realize a lot of people lack a certain amount of knowledge when it comes the history of our beloved country or shall I say closed their eyes to the history and treatments and degradation, but, those that experienced it, remember and when hearing certain words feel the sting that those terms brought with it, so, forgive them if they are still trying to find their dignity in some way that makes them feel comfortable in words that comes out of a few people's mouths when they reference them.

As I said, I'm fine with Black, AA, American.  I could do a dance around being called black like some do and say I'm not really black at all if I wanted to disclaim it altogether considering my bloodline, but, I perfectly comfortable with with black, ***** and colored not so much.  And for the record, I don't have any idea where the term honky originated from, I never used terms like that nor cracker, never felt the need to denigrate people in such ways.  for some words like that come natural, not so much for me.  Now arseole and idiot yes I easily use such labels for many a person regardless of skin color such types are unfortunately abundant.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Honky was a band formed by one of the original members of "The Band". Taken from western honkey tonk music. Honkeys would gather around the piano player.


----------



## 911 (Feb 26, 2015)

I didn't follow or read the transcripts of the trial. Does anyone know what the instructions to the jury were? This is ultimately important. I would be very interested in reading the instructions from the judge to the jury. Many jurors when asked after their decision has been published, why they voted the way they did will often cite the judge's instructions and how it fit to their vote. 

A person can sit in front of the TV and watch every word of a trial being being spoken and have their mind made up until the judge gives his instructions to the jury. Judges will often say, "You must find the defendant not guilty if, yadda, yadda, yadda." Or, "You may find the defendant guilty if yadda, yadda, yadda." It sometimes comes down to the judge's instructions.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Honky was a band formed by one of the original members of "The Band". Taken from western honkey tonk music. Honkeys would gather around the piano player.



I thought honky originally came from "Hunky", what the early Hungarian immigrants were called.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought honky was what you did when you passed cute guys while "draggin the gut"?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 26, 2015)

911 said:


> I didn't follow or read the transcripts of the trial. Does anyone know what the instructions to the jury were? This is ultimately important. I would be very interested in reading the instructions from the judge to the jury. Many jurors when asked after their decision has been published, why they voted the way they did will often cite the judge's instructions and how it fit to their vote.
> 
> A person can sit in front of the TV and watch every word of a trial being being spoken and have their mind made up until the judge gives his instructions to the jury. Judges will often say, "You must find the defendant not guilty if, yadda, yadda, yadda." Or, "You may find the defendant guilty if yadda, yadda, yadda." It sometimes comes down to the judge's instructions.



Hadn't even thought about Zimmerman until he was plastered on the news the past few weeks for domestic violence and then again about this verdict which I didn't even remember was on the table, not really interested in him any more than OJ, but the two just keep making the news or forums because some like stirring things up.  

I could go back and look over the details, there were plenty, I didn't draw any conclusion till I read and heard all of what was available including what the jurors and all involved had to say.  I don't retain information details for that long and frankly, I'm not in the mood to dredge all of this up, but for those that jump to conclusions about anything I too suggest they not just go by what the see on the tube and so forth.  Too much misinformation out and about.  I know better than that, someone may not, not my MO. I don't rush to judgement. 

I'm sure if you want this information you can easily find it.  Let us know the results of what you found since you are interested in what they were.


----------

